# Paul George revisits leg injury: 'The second I saw my bone ... I lost it'



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The horrific right leg injury that Paul George suffered during a pre-FIBA World Cup Team USA exhibition on Aug. 1 seemed to change so much — the way NBA players and observers viewed international competitions; the short- and long-term outlook for the Indiana Pacers, the franchise with whom George became an All-Star and that has staked its future on the belief that he will be a maximum-salary-worthy, MVP-caliber cornerstone through at least the end of this decade; etc.
> 
> Most importantly, though, it seemed to change the career prospects of a 24-year-old who went from somewhat-surprising top-10 draft pick to the outskirts of the MVP debate in less than four years, only to see that ascent violently halted, thanks to some bad luck and bad basket-stanchion placement while hustling during a scrimmage. Now, nearly six months after the traumatic incident that altered the path of his career and his life, George relives his injury in a video series produced by Bleacher Report. While the series itself will focus on his recovery — it's called "Paul George's Road Back," after all — first things have to come first, and for George and his parents, Paul Sr. and Paulette, that means talking his way through the hopeful moments before the break, the horrifying realization of what had transpired, and the work to pick up the pieces in the aftermath:
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...nd-i-saw-my-bone-----i-lost-it-190816712.html


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Paulette Geoge. Weird.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

its good he is on his way back. one of the best wings out there, close to LeBron/Durant level.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This thread just made me think of this video:






He was really at the point where he could compete with any wing in the league.


----------

